# Contrat de professionnalisation en environnement Apple



## Steph-24 (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de terminer mon DUT en informatique et j'envisage de continuer en licence professionnelle CDED (Concepteur Développeur en Environnement Distribué). Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une entreprise et plus particulièrement une entreprise qui développe en environnement Apple (Xcode, Interface Builder, etc...). Je suis très intéressé par les technologies Apple et j'aimerais pouvoir les découvrir plus en détail, chose qui m'est impossible à l'université. 

Donc si vous connaissez une ou plusieurs entreprise en Alsace, n'hésitez pas à me contacter. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

Stéphane,


----------

